# محاضرات دكتور ابو حبسة اشهر دكتور مضخات في مصر pumps



## hadary2006 (16 أبريل 2009)

زي ما عوتكو دايما علي كل جديد وحصري النهاردة جبت ليكو محاضرات اشهر دكتور:5: مضخات في مصر وهو بيدرس في هندسة المطرية :14:
ياريت تعجبكو لانها هامة جداا ومبسطة وسهلة لكل الي عاوز يشتغل في المضخات 
:7:​ 





http://rapidshare.com/files/221768769/Chapter-1.pdf


=========

ملحوظة:
 تم ارفاق الملف pdf 
Pumps :Selection&operation
والملف جميل كم ذكر كاتب الموضوع..

شكراً للجميع..

د.محمد عبدالله باشراحيل​


----------



## احمد حماد سليمان (16 أبريل 2009)

عمل مختصر وجميل جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hadary2006 (16 أبريل 2009)

الله يكرمك يا مـــــــــــــان


----------



## حسام جاسم (17 أبريل 2009)

تحياتي أخي العزيز ملف رائع جدا.


----------



## ehabnageh (17 أبريل 2009)

عمل رائع.......................


----------



## senuors (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكور
وجاري التحميل

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hadary2006 (17 أبريل 2009)

تحياتي لكم انتم علي هذه الردود الجميلة


----------



## hadary2006 (17 أبريل 2009)

thanks ssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## atif53 (23 أبريل 2009)

Thanks a lot
Very useful,but this is only Ch.1
Do favor and raise other chapters and lectures


----------



## sooooma (23 أبريل 2009)

ابا يحمل معاي اعمل شنو


----------



## عبد الله سعد (23 أبريل 2009)

ممكن رفع الملف على موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## محمود سماحى (24 أبريل 2009)

Good work man, thank you.


----------



## egystorm (24 أبريل 2009)

محاضرات جميلة لدكتور فعلا رائع وياريت كان لية كتاب جامد قوى حد ينزلة


----------



## bahhar2001 (24 أبريل 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## عبد الله سعد (24 أبريل 2009)

ممكن رفع الملف على موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

sooooma قال:


> ابا يحمل معاي اعمل شنو


 

تم تحميل الملف وإرفاقه بأول مشاركة 

بالتوفيق .

د.محمد عبدالله باشراحيل​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا محاضرة قيمة جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المحاضرات . نقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف شكــر لحضرتك


----------



## gamecenter (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت لو تكرمت اخي العزيز ورفعت الملف على موقع غير الرابدشير المزعج
نحن بالانتظار
الملف الثاني موجود في المرفقات فقط نحتاج الى الاول.pdf
chapter1


----------



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكر هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## hamadalx (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخى العزيز وتم التحميل


----------



## qu_mech_eng (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير عزيزي، في ميزان حسناتك انت ووالديك إن شاء الله..


----------



## ammaid_2000 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*الملفين متماثلين*



gamecenter قال:


> ياريت لو تكرمت اخي العزيز ورفعت الملف على موقع غير الرابدشير المزعج
> نحن بالانتظار
> الملف الثاني موجود في المرفقات فقط نحتاج الى الاول.pdf
> chapter1


الملفين مثل بعض يعني تنزل من الرابيد شير او من المرفقات 
وجزا الله خير الدكتور ابو حبسه و الاخ صاحب الموضوع


----------



## ولد العود (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وماقصرت


----------



## اسلام عمار (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*عمل رائع.......................*​


----------



## mohamed asran (21 أكتوبر 2009)

plz send the other chapters and alla ykrmk ,shokrn gdn


----------



## majjj (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ياخي شكرا

وجُزيت خيراً


----------



## هاله المصريه (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود .. وبارك الله فيك
مع تحياتي 
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## مريم هاشم (24 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## المهندسgvr (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

على الرغم من أنها معلومات مختصرة جدا ، لكنها مركزة ونافعة
بارك الله فيك .. مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## kareem moh (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## م. فيصل العتيبي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً يا باشا 

جـاري التحميل


----------



## الويلس (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وع المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد باشا pop (2 نوفمبر 2009)

انا ميكاننيكى هيدروليك عندى بعض الاساله


----------



## سيف طاهر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود .............................


----------



## محمد البنوليدي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المبادرة الرائعة


----------



## عمران احمد (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## the black tiger (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks for u


----------



## محمد صديق زايد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wael gamil sayed (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم . سلمت يداك


----------



## qazasq2002 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي وشكرا جزيلا
وفقك الله


----------



## qazasq2002 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بارك الله فيك اخي وشكرا جزيلا علي المشاركة الرائعة
وفقك الله​


----------



## اميل بطرس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

زى الفل


----------



## منعم محمود (12 أبريل 2010)

د/ابو حبسة استاذى ولية الشرف ان هو بيدرسلى
انا طالب فة هندسة المطرية


----------



## ramy adrian (12 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## احمد الرجا (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين اخوية تحياتي لكم


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (14 أبريل 2010)

جزيت الجنه بس لو في محاضرات تانيه يا ريت تكملها


----------



## محمدالطائي (15 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جيد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

hadary2006 قال:


> زي ما عوتكو دايما علي كل جديد وحصري النهاردة جبت ليكو محاضرات اشهر دكتور:5: مضخات في مصر وهو بيدرس في هندسة المطرية :14:
> 
> ياريت تعجبكو لانها هامة جداا ومبسطة وسهلة لكل الي عاوز يشتغل في المضخات
> :7:​
> ...


 
الفين سلام
الفين شكرا
بس أنا من باب كل فتاة .............
أقول أن دكتور الفقي أشهر محاضر في المجال
وقد درسني بهندسة عين شمس قبل ربع قرن من الزمان له التحية حيا أو 
وكان يفخر بأنه شارك في تحطيم خط بارليف الشهير عليه اللعنة رغم إعتراض الروس
وتسفيه فكرة تحطيمه بالمياه.


----------



## العراق نيو (15 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## masry aseel (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس عاصم (10 مايو 2010)

الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (11 مايو 2010)

عمل متميز جدا


----------



## اشرف محيسن محمد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*محاضرات المضخات*

ياريت تنشرو بقية الشباتر


----------



## العراق نيو (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدا ......... ملف رائع


----------



## ashraf_m_f (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## lawlaw (5 أكتوبر 2010)

thanksssssss


----------



## safety113 (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة بارك الله بك


----------



## خالد زيد علي (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## egystorm (6 فبراير 2013)

ياريت يا جماعة الخير حد ينزل باقى محاضرات او كتاب الدكتور ابو حبسة


----------



## abo 7amza (21 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرا يااخي العزيز على جهودك الطيبه 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## طة الملك (28 فبراير 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ENGHANYADEL81 (28 مارس 2013)

شكرا ياجميل الف شكر


----------



## eng-hema2011 (29 مارس 2013)

ممتاز حقا رائع!!!


----------



## عمران احمد (8 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------

